# Cancellation of residence visa



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Hi,
Just a quick question - do I need to send my original passport to Dubai for cancelling my residence visa (I remember this used to be the case and was wondering whether there were any changes recently)? Was planning to visit in June and keep the visa valid, but there has been a change in plans and I will now be visiting Dubai in Dec instead (residence visa becomes invalid as I would have spent over 6 months outside UAE) and will need a new visit visa then. 


I am sponsored by my husband.

Ta


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes its true that once you spent over six months outside UAE your residence visa will become invalid. Your residence visa will be cancelled at the immigration counter upon your arrival at the airport. You need a new visa then prior to your arrival.


----------

